# Brand New Cruze and Customization



## CDN_Cruzer (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

Just bought a new 2011 Cruze Eco White. :wavetowel2:

I was thinking of asking you all what are some ideas to accessorize the car. Preferably cheap options, not really into extensive body work.

If you have any tips, please let them fly!

Cheers,

CDN_Cruzer!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

The Cruze (especially Ecos) is a good looking car. Any changes I'd do would be interior. Cargo net is nice I find it useful. If you don't like cloth you can add leather. Ohh, get the all-weather custom cruze floor mats


----------



## ManthaBurner (Jul 4, 2011)

A cheap way to make it look really good is buy a sheet or 2 of Carbon Fiber vinyl wrap. Put that on the bowties and the interior silver trim pieces. There are a few threads with picks. Pretty easy to do and very inexpensive.


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a Red ECO and I really think you should get the fog lights and the splash guards. The latter to protect the car, and the former because they look bada**. $300 for fog lights with dealer install and $75 for splash guards and I did the install myself.

I really recommend the fog lights, they look really, really good.

You could also get some upgraded floor mats. My cruze is 6 months old and the carpet mats are already starting to wear out. I'm going to order some rubber ones soon.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Led bulbs for the dome lights and reading lights total is less than $30.00. You can get vinyl for the bow ties and for other parts of the car a roll of vinyl is cheap. Under $50.00. Window tint for a $100.00 bucks. Hid 9000k slim kit 39.99 on eBay they work great!!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Led bulbs for the dome lights and reading lights total is less than $30.00. You can get vinyl for the bow ties and for other parts of the car a roll of vinyl is cheap. Under $50.00. Window tint for a $100.00 bucks. Hid 9000k slim kit 39.99 on eBay they work great!!


All these are good ideas. But I would ask that you do NOT put HID bulbs into your factory Halogen housings. Sylvania makes nice super bright halogen bulbs designed for your car. If you want HID's have them retrofitted HID projectors by a professional, or if you're the DIY type and confident you can tackle yourself. Just search this forum, and if you want more info head over to HiDplanet : The Official Automotive Lighting Forum - The Buzz

Good luck with your mods, happy Cruzing


----------

